# mystery snails



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have one black one gold mystery snail. Could you tell me what babies look like? I have 2 babies right now, thier shells are black with gold flecks. I have had the snails for a a weeks n half weeks, my live plants for 3 weeks. Unsure what kind of babies I have actually. maybe even pond?


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

Well i don't know what the babies look like or the eggs for that matter. I also have one black and one gold snail. They weren't exactly tiny snails when we got them. They are now soo big that he no longer fits in the cave he always went into.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

They look like extremely miniaturized version of the adults. Also my infant golden apples were completely transparent for the first few weeks of their lives, dont know how the black ones would look.


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks. I may have to wait till they get bigger. I wish i had a magnifying glass to have a better look at the shell. They are the smaller than a grain of rice, do you know what the pond babies look like?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

By pond babies you mean apples hatched in a pond I assume? If that is what your refering to I dont know, as I have no experience with ponds. However I can tell you that they should look the same as tank grown variations. Perhapse you simply have one of the many naturaly occuring species of pond snails, of which I am actualy a big fan. They are cute and do their job well, as well as reproducing quickly but staying small enough that it isnt an issue.


----------



## Apple8 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool...thanks again


----------

